# I got kicked out by Lyft



## No Lyft! (Mar 12, 2018)

I only drove Lyft for 2 weeks. I lived in Harrison, NJ. So most of the passengers are blacks from Newark. To get additional bonus, I almost never rejected a calling and my acceptance rate is 94% and 91% for each week. I did 136 and 132 rides, respectively. You know people living in Newark are poor. Some of them are extremely picky and unfriendly. I really tried my best but unable to make them happy. Probably their life is unhappy and cannot be happy. I looked at the feedback, actually 80% of the passengers gave me 5-star. But for the first week, my rating is 4.4. The rate increased to 4.6 until yesterday light after hard working. But immediately dropped to 4.3 after yesterday’s driving in about 20 rides. And today I was permanently deactivated. It looks I should not pick up every passenger, especially the blacks, and the Lyft completely never protect drivers. I made feedback on every single ride and I only received comfort messages from them. It is a shameless company for sure.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Are you the driver with the Confederate Flag stickers plastered all over your car windows?


----------



## Jayjay9317 (Nov 22, 2017)

*** Lyft said:


> I only drove Lyft for 2 weeks. I lived in Harrison, NJ. So most of the passengers are blacks from Newark. To get additional bonus, I almost never rejected a calling and my acceptance rate is 94% and 91% for each week. I did 136 and 132 rides, respectively. You know people living in Newark are poor. Some of them are extremely picky and unfriendly. I really tried my best but unable to make them happy. Probably their life is unhappy and cannot be happy. I looked at the feedback, actually 80% of the passengers gave me 5-star. But for the first week, my rating is 4.4. The rate increased to 4.6 until yesterday light after hard working. But immediately dropped to 4.3 after yesterday's driving in about 20 rides. And today I was permanently deactivated. It looks I should not pick up every passenger, especially the blacks, and the Lyft completely never protect drivers. I made feedback on every single ride and I only received comfort messages from them. It is a shameless company for sure.


I'm an asian and never had problem with black people or other race. You should look at yourself before you blame riders. By the way, are you white?


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

*** Lyft said:


> I only drove Lyft for 2 weeks. I lived in Harrison, NJ. So most of the passengers are blacks from Newark. To get additional bonus, I almost never rejected a calling and my acceptance rate is 94% and 91% for each week. I did 136 and 132 rides, respectively. You know people living in Newark are poor. Some of them are extremely picky and unfriendly. I really tried my best but unable to make them happy. Probably their life is unhappy and cannot be happy. I looked at the feedback, actually 80% of the passengers gave me 5-star. But for the first week, my rating is 4.4. The rate increased to 4.6 until yesterday light after hard working. But immediately dropped to 4.3 after yesterday's driving in about 20 rides. And today I was permanently deactivated. It looks I should not pick up every passenger, especially the blacks, and the Lyft completely never protect drivers. I made feedback on every single ride and I only received comfort messages from them. It is a shameless company for sure.


If you've done over 100 rides and that's your rating, then you're doing something wrong.


----------



## No Lyft! (Mar 12, 2018)

I am Asian. I do not mean I dislike black people. I also made some friends with the black people. But the possibility to meet an unfriendly people is very high. It is a poor city and many of them do not live well. I told you guys 80% of my rate is 5-star, just some exetreme picky passengers lower down my rate. Let us say 9 of 10 passengers like you and give you five-star, but only one hate you and give you 1-star, your average is only 4.6, and will be kicked off. Trust me if you guys keep driving in or near Newark, you will not be able to maintain above 4.6 unless you cancel the ride with unfriendly people. Unfortunately, Lyft never take this into consideration


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

“the blacks”


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

When they [blacks] got in my car, I stopped calling them, "the blacks". My rating went up to the 5's.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Rideshare can make a tolerant person quite racist.

Info 100%


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

1/2 of the lyft passengers are the best people and the other half are absolute nightmare.


----------



## Erika G. (Mar 10, 2018)

I live in Newark and the majority of my rides are here and in the surrounding areas. I’m white. I’m female. My rating is 4.9.

You’re doing something wrong and my guess would be this behind the screen attitude and racism spills over into your real life personality.

And we’re not all poor. You really suck with your stereotypes.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Erika G. said:


> I live in Newark and the majority of my rides are here and in the surrounding areas. I'm white. I'm female. My rating is 4.9.
> 
> You're doing something wrong and my guess would be this behind the screen attitude and racism spills over into your real life personality.
> 
> And we're not all poor. You really suck with your stereotypes.


Looking at data he is correct in stereotyping with a population of 52+% blacks & 26+% whites. 
Having said I agree that he has to learn how to deal with the type of riders he gets...but guess is too late now. 
No Lyft! learn and move on!


----------



## Erika G. (Mar 10, 2018)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Looking at data he is correct in stereotyping with a population of 52+% blacks & 26+% whites.
> Having said I agree that he has to learn how to deal with the type of riders he gets...but guess is too late now.
> No Lyft! learn and move on!


There's nothing correct about stereotypes. He said "people who live in Newark are poor". Not all are. Are some? Yes. Are there poor people in "rich" NJ towns? You bet.

And living in Harrison and calling Newark poor is the pot calling the kettle black. Sure Harrison has some fancy new high rise apartments but it's still not a high median income town.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

If you pick up low rated pax, expect to be a low rated driver. Race is irrelevant in this equation. 

Your AR was waaaaay too high and that’s what screwed you.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Erika G. said:


> I live in Newark and the majority of my rides are here and in the surrounding areas. I'm white. I'm female. My rating is 4.9.
> 
> You're doing something wrong and my guess would be this behind the screen attitude and racism spills over into your real life personality.
> 
> And we're not all poor. You really suck with your stereotypes.


Not all ghettos are equal. Newark is nothing. Come work in our hoods or maybe in Baltimore and Atlanta and you will know the difference.


----------



## Erika G. (Mar 10, 2018)

unPat said:


> Not all ghettos are equal. Newark is nothing. Come work in our hoods or maybe in Baltimore and Atlanta and you will know the difference.


I wasn't complaining. I have no problems with urban areas.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

White female drivers get high ratings, news at 11


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

It's well known that there is a segment of African Americans who dislike Asians because many of them own stores and other businesses in their neighborhoods. Many of these Asian business owners harass blacks who patronize their establishments by wrongfully stereotyping them as potential shoplifters. It's not a surprise (to me at least) that an Asian rideshare drivers ratings in these neighborhoods would be negatively affected.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

No Lyft! said:


> I only drove Lyft for 2 weeks. I lived in Harrison, NJ. So most of the passengers are blacks from Newark. To get additional bonus, I almost never rejected a calling and my acceptance rate is 94% and 91% for each week. I did 136 and 132 rides, respectively. You know people living in Newark are poor. Some of them are extremely picky and unfriendly. I really tried my best but unable to make them happy. Probably their life is unhappy and cannot be happy. I looked at the feedback, actually 80% of the passengers gave me 5-star. But for the first week, my rating is 4.4. The rate increased to 4.6 until yesterday light after hard working. But immediately dropped to 4.3 after yesterday's driving in about 20 rides. And today I was permanently deactivated. It looks I should not pick up every passenger, especially the blacks, and the Lyft completely never protect drivers. I made feedback on every single ride and I only received comfort messages from them. It is a shameless company for sure.


So why are you accepting rides in Newark?
Newark has bad areas, like it has nice areas.
Don't blame "the blacks" because you are racist. 
You probably had a smug attitude and they picked up on it. It is apparent since you are targeting them in this post. Get a real job, one not in customer service.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Jayjay9317 said:


> I'm an asian and never had problem with black people or other race. You should look at yourself before you blame riders. By the way, are you white?


 I am not for sure, but I think this guy was kidding when he wrote that post. Lighten up just a bit will you. Now, seriously, if you have that many rides with that low of a rating, you were doing something wrong. Give it up and find another job.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

Ghettos come in all shades.


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

No Lyft! said:


> I only drove Lyft for 2 weeks. I lived in Harrison, NJ. So most of the passengers are blacks from Newark. To get additional bonus, I almost never rejected a calling and my acceptance rate is 94% and 91% for each week. I did 136 and 132 rides, respectively. You know people living in Newark are poor. Some of them are extremely picky and unfriendly. I really tried my best but unable to make them happy. Probably their life is unhappy and cannot be happy. I looked at the feedback, actually 80% of the passengers gave me 5-star. But for the first week, my rating is 4.4. The rate increased to 4.6 until yesterday light after hard working. But immediately dropped to 4.3 after yesterday's driving in about 20 rides. And today I was permanently deactivated. It looks I should not pick up every passenger, especially the blacks, and the Lyft completely never protect drivers. I made feedback on every single ride and I only received comfort messages from them. It is a shameless company for sure.


I always find them well mannered friendly productive people with extraordinary hygiene. I also find that they rarely complain and are always grateful. Don't know what your problem is pal.


----------



## Jayjay9317 (Nov 22, 2017)

Pulledclear said:


> I always find them well mannered friendly productive people with extraordinary hygiene. I also find that they rarely complain and are always grateful. Don't know what your problem is pal.


I work in SE, NE in DC. Kinds of tough neighborhood. However I used to live there and 90% of riders are nicer than anywhere else.


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

Bob fox said:


> When they [blacks] got in my car, I stopped calling them, "the blacks". My rating went up to the 5's.


I call them "Sandbow's."


----------



## Jayjay9317 (Nov 22, 2017)

Pinapple Man said:


> I call them "Sandbow's."


Black, white, yellow, we are all same inside. I'm yellow.


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

Jayjay9317 said:


> Black, white, yellow, we are all same inside. I'm yellow.


You are an ANT!!!


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

It's not the people I'm picking up. The main issue is the neighborhoods.


----------



## No Lyft! (Mar 12, 2018)

Just to share some examples to you guys. Again I am not a racist even now. There are good black people. But the possibility to meet an unfriendly passenger in Newark is extremely high.
1. The first of my rides. I had to pick up two females on a one-way street. They did not come out in time so I had no choice but move on 50m to park in order not to block the road. Also, it was a night club and many intoxicated people were shouting at me and made me feel in danger. After that, I explained the reason to the passengers and even expressed my apologies but still useless. They said they should be not be charged ...
2. Two drunk females were in my car at night. They set one of their addresses as the destination and wanted me to drive the other 3.3 miles further, 12 mins to drive the other one home for free, which I rejected. In the feedback, I saw the comment saying I refused to drive them to their destination.
3. A male passenger was extremely picky on the route. I always follow the google map, which is on fastest time mode. He wanted to use his own route. That is acceptable. But he wanted to shift lanes on the highway from the most left lanes to an exit in just three seconds, which was impossible and dangerous. He should have told me much earlier. But he ascribed all the fault to me and kept complaining during the rest of the trip saying , oh man, oh god... I stayed silent after that but in my heart, I just wanted to drop off him immediately.
4. A single mother was in my car with her boy and some bags of merchandise. During the trip, she received a phone call from her boy’s father. They quarreled on child support and was both in a bad mood. Before arriving to her apartment, she forced me to make an illegal U-turn to drop her off. The road is like two-way, two-lane road. But both sides had cars parking already. I did do the U-turn just for the convenience of the boy, but refused to park in front of the apartment because I would block the road. Actually, where I parked my car was only about 10m away. But she was angry. She had probably 6 bags, which she was definitely able to pick one time and her boy could walk himself already. But she intentionally only brought two bags and headed to the apartment, did not go back for two mins. By that time, Lyft had already assigned another passenger to me and the other female passenger texted me why aren't you moving? I am in a hurry. After another two minutes waiting, I had no choice but to drop off her bags on the side of the street and continued to drive. But still too late. The other passenger accused the delay for getting to work on me and refused to listen to my explanation. So two consecutive one-stars. I could see the negative comment on my feedback from the single mother.
5. A black high school student set the destination at a bus station and she actually was half a mile away in a mall. The most ridiculous thing is she turned off her location and wanted me to drive circles to pick her up. I was too kind. I should have canceled the ride but I continued to find her and drove her to the destination. And she unreasonably accused me of the delay of pick up. Then Lyft sent me a warning after the ride.
6. A single dad just picked up his daughter from the mother. They also quarreled on the phone. And after dropping them off, he sent Lyft a report saying I made a sudden stop in the middle of highway. Wtk, we never went through a highway.
7. A family from Nigeria in the car. The three kids were eating bread in the car and the bread is all on the rear seats. After dropping them off, I asked the dad to clean the trash. He did it but just swept the trash from the seat to the floor of my car and was completely unhappy.
You know these all happened in the my first two days of my driving experience. My rating was only 3.8 at that time. I managed to set the rating back to 4.6 after hard work until last Friday. But on Saturday evening I picked up so many riders under the influence of alcohol and my rating dropped immediately to 4.3 and got kicked off. Is this fair?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Most of those people are jealous that you actually are trying to work. You're not using the excuse that somebody's keeping you down. There really isn't anything you can do about those issues if you continue to drive at that time and in those areas.


----------



## Ballhog (Jun 26, 2016)

You should have read the forums before you started driving. Most of these cases, you should have 1-starred the passenger and reported to Lyft about what happened.
#4 - Do not pickup at grocery stores/Walmart if you can help it. These are likely short trips that take a long time. From your description, the young boy probably need a car seat and you should have cancelled since states have car seat laws.
#5 - People under 18 are not allowing to ride without an adult.
#7 - You should have 1-starred the passenger, taken pictures and collected a cleaning fee.
I only drive Lyft if they have promotions. Otherwise, this gig is not worth it. Be happy that Lyft is forcing you to find another job.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

To be fair, when he said "The Blacks" he probably meant his _neighbors _John and JoAnne Black, right?

[pst! Lie and say YES]


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

(Colorblind) Rule #1 of Bandit Cabbing: 

Don't pick up food stamps pax


----------



## YourSoberDriver (Mar 11, 2018)

If you're ascribing the acts of individuals who don't know how to behave to entire races of people then saying "I'm not racist but" as if that makes what you're thinking or saying ok, it doesn't. Not only should you not drive Lyft, you should never work with the public in any way shape or form. Yes the world is filled with terrible people who have no manners. It's not because of the color of their skin or the culture from which they are raised. Lumping together groups of people based on both behaviors and ethnicity at the same time then saying you're not a racist is, ironically, extremely racist


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

I stay away from the bar pickups. I do not pickup in Paterson, Newark and Hoboken. My ratings solid 4.93 despite picking up"the blacks".


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> It's well known that there is a segment of African Americans who dislike Asians because many of them own stores and other businesses in their neighborhoods. Many of these Asian business owners harass blacks who patronize their establishments by wrongfully stereotyping them as potential shoplifters. It's not a surprise (to me at least) that an Asian rideshare drivers ratings in these neighborhoods would be negatively affected.


Wrongfully stereotyping? It's no stereotype!...lol.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Stereotypes suck but are usually true. I dont neccesarily think he has to be doing something wrong. Some get annoyed if you have an accent or culturally different. Dont get so stuck on the words and try to understand what he is actually trying to say.
Both stereotypes are at play here BLACK towards ASIAN and vice versa. Quit jumping down his throat. People are so sensitive.

Assumptions almost never work out.

He does not sound like a racist person to me, sounds like you want to misunderstand him, lol. 

If you do get back on and driving, make sure YOU DO WHAT WORKS BEST FOR YOU, and yes you probably were too nice but we all are when we begin. Its an ugly business. You get to see how nasty people really get when they think no one is watching.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

freddieman said:


> Wrongfully stereotyping? It's no stereotype!...lol.


Hey man, I'm trying to be politically correct. Believe me I could have written that opinion WAY different than I did...


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

No Lyft! said:


> I only drove Lyft for 2 weeks. I lived in Harrison, NJ. So most of the passengers are blacks from Newark. To get additional bonus, I almost never rejected a calling and my acceptance rate is 94% and 91% for each week. I did 136 and 132 rides, respectively. You know people living in Newark are poor. Some of them are extremely picky and unfriendly. I really tried my best but unable to make them happy. Probably their life is unhappy and cannot be happy. I looked at the feedback, actually 80% of the passengers gave me 5-star. But for the first week, my rating is 4.4. The rate increased to 4.6 until yesterday light after hard working. But immediately dropped to 4.3 after yesterday's driving in about 20 rides. And today I was permanently deactivated. It looks I should not pick up every passenger, especially the blacks, and the Lyft completely never protect drivers. I made feedback on every single ride and I only received comfort messages from them. It is a shameless company for sure.


Yes, it is obviously the fault of the low income Blacks that they didn't appreciate the sub-par service you provided. It's also their fault that you drove when and where you did.

It's all the Blacks fault that you even needed to be a rideshare driver.


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

Pulledclear said:


> I always find them well mannered friendly productive people with extraordinary hygiene. I also find that they rarely complain and are always grateful. Don't know what your problem is pal.


Did I also mention I think the earth is flat and Santa Claus is real?


----------



## NJAudiDriver (Oct 16, 2017)

Very helpful hint. Turn Lyft totally off when you are close to the ghetto and do Uber only. Believe me, this simple step will improve your life dramatically. At least it has for me. Ghetto Lyft pax are the absolute worst! Shit rides, stops out the ass and they expect you to wait for them to go buy whatever, rude and arrogant, never a tip. I totally refuse to do Lyft when I'm in an area that is questionable.

Uber passengers are much better vs Lyft in my experience unless you are in at least a middle class area and up then it's about the same. Never accept line request as well. Many more professionals and educated individuals use Uber over Lyft. Especially in NJ. I attribute this to lack of education and racism as I treat everyone with the same respect and customer sevice. Being a white guy with a nice car triggers that negative reaction I can only guess. Really is a shame.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I learned years ago to hate everyone equally...punctuation is another story 


Flint, Michigan is what I. Blame


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Lol you sound like a magnet for crappy pax.

Need to work on those instincts


----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

"The Blacks" and "The Gays" will drag downyour ratings!



No Lyft! said:


> I only drove Lyft for 2 weeks. I lived in Harrison, NJ. So most of the passengers are blacks from Newark. To get additional bonus, I almost never rejected a calling and my acceptance rate is 94% and 91% for each week. I did 136 and 132 rides, respectively. You know people living in Newark are poor. Some of them are extremely picky and unfriendly. I really tried my best but unable to make them happy. Probably their life is unhappy and cannot be happy. I looked at the feedback, actually 80% of the passengers gave me 5-star. But for the first week, my rating is 4.4. The rate increased to 4.6 until yesterday light after hard working. But immediately dropped to 4.3 after yesterday's driving in about 20 rides. And today I was permanently deactivated. It looks I should not pick up every passenger, especially the blacks, and the Lyft completely never protect drivers. I made feedback on every single ride and I only received comfort messages from them. It is a shameless company for sure.


Lyft don't send "comfort messages" only "passive-aggressive ones."


----------



## 149529 (Feb 18, 2018)

People accusing people of racism are usually more racist simply because they don't take time to see the whole picture. His Asian and doesn't know English very good by his sentences and he explaining best he can. If he was racist, why wouldn't he just cancel on the colors he don't like. Lyft shows picture of them on ping.


----------



## Erika G. (Mar 10, 2018)

149529 said:


> People accusing people of racism are usually more racist simply because they don't take time to see the whole picture. His Asian and doesn't know English very good by his sentences and he explaining best he can. If he was racist, why wouldn't he just cancel on the colors he don't like. Lyft shows picture of them on ping.


Only if they upload a pic. I have more faceless pick ups than pics. If I declined everyone without a pic I wouldn't ever work


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

Newark is a dump. Very few nice areas. No way to spin the tires any other direction. Saw on the news tonight, 3 shooting deaths last night.
I only do picks during the day if doing the 3 trip uber promos or chasing prime time. Other than that, i dead head out.
Harrison, NJ i have never had issues. Lots of shorties back across the river.
Lyft 100 ride rating is a joke.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

What's up with all these deactivated drivers lately? Don't they have a 'No Thanks' button back there? Or Ratings, or what..?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Are you the driver with the Confederate Flag stickers plastered all over your car windows?


It's right next to the NO COLORED PEOPLE sign lol



Jayjay9317 said:


> I'm an asian and never had problem with black people or other race. You should look at yourself before you blame riders. By the way, are you white?


We're you yelling HURRY UP AND BUY? Lol


----------



## mytheq63 (Oct 6, 2016)

I think "No Lyft" and "Mohfaith" are the same person, based on the timing of their initial posts, new membership, and the way they put sentences together. Read the initial posts and compare.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

My sense is English is not this drivers first language so im going to agree with his main learning point: Stereotyping geographic areas is quite normal and useful for drivers.

In the bay area, no driver wants to work in east oakland, richmond, hunters point, or the south SF slum called sunnydale. Sane drivers avoid these areas because their poor economic conditions fosters really crummy pax who suck too frequently. 

They happen to be high-majority black areas, but it's not skin color that's the problem. The conditions in these places create too many crummy human beings.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

YourSoberDriver said:


> If you're ascribing the acts of individuals who don't know how to behave to entire races of people then saying "I'm not racist but" as if that makes what you're thinking or saying ok, it doesn't. Not only should you not drive Lyft, you should never work with the public in any way shape or form. Yes the world is filled with terrible people who have no manners. It's not because of the color of their skin or the culture from which they are raised. Lumping together groups of people based on both behaviors and ethnicity at the same time then saying you're not a racist is, ironically, extremely racist


I disagree everyone is racist at some level of we simply wouldn't have races. There is nothing wrong in taking pride in your race, ancestry or heritage, the question is are you respectful and do not discriminate towards others that are different than you. There is nothing wrong in noticing differences in races imo



Erika G. said:


> Only if they upload a pic. I have more faceless pick ups than pics. If I declined everyone without a pic I wouldn't ever work


Most pics I wouldn't be able to identify them anyway even if they were the only ones standing on the street. Half of them is some pic of a future tramp stamp tattoo anyway


----------



## Jayjay9317 (Nov 22, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> It's right next to the NO COLORED PEOPLE sign lol
> 
> We're you yelling HURRY UP AND BUY? Lol


Menace society. I love that movie. My uncle used to own liquor store In NE DC. Very tough neighborhood. The worst of the worst in DC. You are not going to last there in 5 minutes and cry. I used to work there when i was in school. I was very popular over there and still have friends there and hang out. I love hood life, so fun. Many of them live like there is no tomorrow. I kind of like the way they live.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Jayjay9317 said:


> Menace society. I love that movie. My uncle used to own liquor store In NE DC. Very tough neighborhood. The worst of the worst in DC. You are not going to last there in 5 minutes and cry. I used to work there when i was in school. I was very popular over there and still have friends there and hang out. I love hood life, so fun. Many of them live like there is no tomorrow. I kind of like the way they live.


My friends uncle owned Chinese restaurants in the hood and often said he would hold a wok in one hand, and a gun in the other lol


----------



## Jayjay9317 (Nov 22, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I disagree everyone is racist at some level of we simply wouldn't have races. There is nothing wrong in taking pride in your race, ancestry or heritage, the question is are you respectful and do not discriminate towards others that are different than you. There is nothing wrong in noticing differences in races imo
> 
> Most pics I wouldn't be able to identify them anyway even if they were the only ones standing on the street. Half of them is some pic of a future tramp stamp tattoo anyway


Everyone in the world is racist and has prejuice. people act like they are not and don't want to admit.



Kodyhead said:


> My friends uncle owned Chinese restaurants in the hood and often said he would hold a wok in one hand, and a gun in the other lol


Its not that bad. Every store in hood owned by asian ain't like that. Many old generation had problems with people because of language barrier in old time. Many store owned by asian in hood have good relationship with people. I also know many store owners in hood, they hate their customers. Its not easy to run the business in hood but it pays. In DC . area, many korean owner have left hood and middle EASTERN and Ethiopians are taking over. I think you Don't know nothing about hood life. And act like tough guy. Only thing you know about hood is from movie. Don't you?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Jayjay9317 said:


> Everyone in the world is racist and has prejuice. people act like they are not and don't want to admit.
> 
> Its not that bad. Every store in hood owned by asian ain't like that. Many old generation had problems with people because of language barrier in old time. Many store owned by asian in hood have good relationship with people. I also know many store owners in hood, they hate their customers. Its not easy to run the business in hood but it pays. In DC . area, many korean owner have left hood and middle EASTERN and Ethiopians are taking over. I think you Don't know nothing about hood life. And act like tough guy. Only thing you know about hood is from movie. Don't you?


I agree i am sure they would hate their customers in nice neighborhoods too lol.

I been fortunate to not live in the hood yes but have worked in terrible areas beforehand and have no problem picking up from the hood while doing uber and lyft. Most of the good strip clubs are there lol. Also many shortcuts require going through areas like opa locka, liberty city and overtown it's not a big deal to me.


----------



## 10G (Jul 21, 2015)

The problem was that he accepted over 90% of request. You'll get alot of the bad one that people skip over. Plus I notice lyft attract alots of african rider. Having done over 4000 of ride on uber and 2000 lyft with 80% of that only surge. I think I only have maybe less then 100 african rider on uber since african are cheap and don't like to pay surge. They are more price aware.

For lyft, I only had a few because with lyft you will see picture and name of african rider. And I avoid them, not because of them being black. But they usually request when there's no surge. Put a 2x and up and I will pickup no problem. But the times I do take them. They tends to not be worth it. Like this group of 4 african with 1 baby. I end up only taking 3 people plus baby. And they were complaining the whole way they could just hold the baby. They were only going 3 miles too. They're also racthet as hell.


----------



## Jayjay9317 (Nov 22, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I agree i am sure they would hate their customers in nice neighborhoods too lol.
> 
> I been fortunate to not live in the hood yes but have worked in terrible areas beforehand and have no problem picking up from the hood while doing uber and lyft. Most of the good strip clubs are there lol. Also many shortcuts require going through areas like opa locka, liberty city and overtown it's not a big deal to me.


I loved lap dance. There were many place around here only charge 5 or 10 dollars per song in hood aound DC.I used to go there a lot. I was only one asian everytime I went there. They were all shut down for illegal activity. I used to live in hood for fun, but live in a nice neighborhood now. I prefer to live in hood though. A lot more fun in hood.


----------



## Fed truck (Nov 9, 2017)

I find it so funny how people describe us "the black" "the hood" and so on and so on gtfoh white folk do the same what about the trailer park I'm sure there are white neighborhoods that white folk live in that there on people dont visit but y'all wouldn't know that because a lot of whites keep that ish a secret and only share that info with people they consider to be their class. You ever wonder why why Donna doesn't come over because its because she thinks you're poor and your neighborhood isn't as affluent as hers so she wouldn't be caught dead in that area.

Dont get me wrong some gryft & guber pax are the worst but if you're unable to make a 10 20 min ride enjoyable then your a schmuck and suck at customer service


----------



## YourSoberDriver (Mar 11, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> I disagree everyone is racist at some level of we simply wouldn't have races. There is nothing wrong in taking pride in your race, ancestry or heritage, the question is are you respectful and do not discriminate towards others that are different than you. There is nothing wrong in noticing differences in races imo


Which part of what I said do you disagree with specifically? There may be nothing wrong in noticing, but how presumptuous are you that you actually think you can accurately identify a person's interests or behaviors based on their race, ethnicity or the color of their skin?

Seriously, anyone reading this who can't hang up their hang ups please quit driving Lyft and never do anything that requires you to talk to any member of the public for money for any reason. You don't even understand that you don't understand. I made Cheerio and mayonnaise sandwiches growing up & lived in the same room with my two brothers, my sister and our cousin listening to people shoot up our block out of boredom while white and latino beat cops regularly shook us and our neighbors down for no reason. If I can go through juvy and drug court and still see people for who they are, anyone can so suck it up and go stock grocery shelves for a living.


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> It's well known that there is a segment of African Americans who dislike Asians because many of them own stores and other businesses in their neighborhoods. Many of these Asian business owners harass blacks who patronize their establishments by wrongfully stereotyping them as potential shoplifters. It's not a surprise (to me at least) that an Asian rideshare drivers ratings in these neighborhoods would be negatively affected.


Hurry up and buy!


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Put up a sign next time:

"I only pick up mulattos, I don't take the blacks"


----------



## Fed truck (Nov 9, 2017)

This turned into a racially fueled debate ctfu I can see there's a lot of Trump supporters here lol (sorry couldn't resist) with that being said all I have to say is "grab her by the p^$$y" lol uber on folks


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

Fed truck said:


> This turned into a racially fueled debate ctfu I can see there's a lot of Trump supporters here lol (sorry couldn't resist) with that being said all I have to say is "grab her by the p^$$y" lol uber on folks


Is saying grab her by the p*ssy better or worse than playing the hide the cigar?


----------



## Rick N. (Mar 2, 2016)

No Lyft! said:


> I am Asian. I do not mean I dislike black people. I also made some friends with the black people. But the possibility to meet an unfriendly people is very high. It is a poor city and many of them do not live well. I told you guys 80% of my rate is 5-star, just some exetreme picky passengers lower down my rate. Let us say 9 of 10 passengers like you and give you five-star, but only one hate you and give you 1-star, your average is only 4.6, and will be kicked off. Trust me if you guys keep driving in or near Newark, you will not be able to maintain above 4.6 unless you cancel the ride with unfriendly people. Unfortunately, Lyft never take this into consideration


Maybe they felt like this with you:


----------



## UberPete1911 (Aug 10, 2017)

No Lyft! said:


> I only drove Lyft for 2 weeks. I lived in Harrison, NJ. So most of the passengers are blacks from Newark. To get additional bonus, I almost never rejected a calling and my acceptance rate is 94% and 91% for each week. I did 136 and 132 rides, respectively. You know people living in Newark are poor. Some of them are extremely picky and unfriendly. I really tried my best but unable to make them happy. Probably their life is unhappy and cannot be happy. I looked at the feedback, actually 80% of the passengers gave me 5-star. But for the first week, my rating is 4.4. The rate increased to 4.6 until yesterday light after hard working. But immediately dropped to 4.3 after yesterday's driving in about 20 rides. And today I was permanently deactivated. It looks I should not pick up every passenger, especially the blacks, and the Lyft completely never protect drivers. I made feedback on every single ride and I only received comfort messages from them. It is a shameless company for sure.


If you're posting here - haven't you read threads about which markets to drive in and which NOT to drive in. 
When you sign up with Uber, I think you should give out MAGA hats and Rubio water to each of your passengers as a 'thank you' for using Express Uber Pool in the Newark, Camden, Irvington markets.

Express Uber Pool - Let's GO!


----------



## Cigars (Dec 8, 2016)

Fed truck said:


> people dont visit but y'all wouldn't know that because a lot of whites keep that ish a secret /QUOTE]
> 
> https://www.snotr.com/video/422/Eddie_Murphy_goes_undercover
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Jim Sadler (Dec 13, 2016)

In my experience, I will say the OP was rated low because of his broken English. No passenger wants to hear that; it’s frustrating when communicating. It’s not racism on part of the pax. Go buy a copy of Rosetta Stone’s English training modules, then re-apply. If new to the USA (within the last few years), get a better understanding of American culture.

Regarding Erik G’s comment about driving around Blacks in the hood in general, you don’t know what you’re talking about. You’re an attractive White female: almost automatic 5 stars from every passenger. Moreover, I receive, on average, two to three 1-star ratings in all Black neighborhoods for every 100 rides. Every time I’ve gone to predominantly any other race neighborhoods, my rating seems to skyrocket back to 4.9. Call it scientific-/casual observation. I’ve successfully replicated these results several times with just under a thousand rides in total.


----------



## MattMo81 (Oct 26, 2016)

No Lyft! said:


> the blacks


----------



## Lolinator (Jun 21, 2017)

No Lyft! said:


> I only drove Lyft for 2 weeks. I lived in Harrison, NJ. So most of the passengers are blacks from Newark. To get additional bonus, I almost never rejected a calling and my acceptance rate is 94% and 91% for each week. I did 136 and 132 rides, respectively. You know people living in Newark are poor. Some of them are extremely picky and unfriendly. I really tried my best but unable to make them happy. Probably their life is unhappy and cannot be happy. I looked at the feedback, actually 80% of the passengers gave me 5-star. But for the first week, my rating is 4.4. The rate increased to 4.6 until yesterday light after hard working. But immediately dropped to 4.3 after yesterday's driving in about 20 rides. And today I was permanently deactivated. It looks I should not pick up every passenger, especially the blacks, and the Lyft completely never protect drivers. I made feedback on every single ride and I only received comfort messages from them. It is a shameless company for sure.


Do you realize this is an example of racisn

In the end, you took the rides in a specific area that gives u low ratings

loo


----------



## Martin Kodiak (Jan 3, 2018)

No Lyft! said:


> I am Asian. I do not mean I dislike black people. I also made some friends with the black people. But the possibility to meet an unfriendly people is very high. It is a poor city and many of them do not live well. I told you guys 80% of my rate is 5-star, just some exetreme picky passengers lower down my rate. Let us say 9 of 10 passengers like you and give you five-star, but only one hate you and give you 1-star, your average is only 4.6, and will be kicked off. Trust me if you guys keep driving in or near Newark, you will not be able to maintain above 4.6 unless you cancel the ride with unfriendly people. Unfortunately, Lyft never take this into consideration


Well YOU really did make a huge point of pointing out the race of your passengers and passing dispersions on them in this very thread. I bet those "Black" people you so distinctively dislike caught on to your racist way just as quickly as every poster in this thread did.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

Sample of stereotyping: II aamm nnooww sstteerreeoottyyppiinngg.


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

It is not that they were black that screwed you over, but that they were liberal/leftist. Fact is that 90% of your riders were Hillary or Bernie supporters. This is a statistical fact. The worst tippers on earth, too. Ever since I started doing Eats during the week, I learned all about it: if you see a Trump sticker on one of the cars, or the guy opens the door with military tats, it is a GUARANTEED tip. Neck-bearded guy with long hair always promises to "hit you through the app" but never does. Girl with the Tye-dye you'll be lucky not to be down rated for lateness, never mind a tip. Have given enough rides for my sample size to be significant. Nobody can tell me otherwise. Trumpsters tip.

Stay away from leftist hot zones like that. Let them eat their own. Only good-looking women and drivers who know how to lie with a straight face can survive that crowd.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

No Lyft! said:


> I only drove Lyft for 2 weeks. I lived in Harrison, NJ. So most of the passengers are blacks from Newark. To get additional bonus, I almost never rejected a calling and my acceptance rate is 94% and 91% for each week. I did 136 and 132 rides, respectively. You know people living in Newark are poor. Some of them are extremely picky and unfriendly. I really tried my best but unable to make them happy. Probably their life is unhappy and cannot be happy. I looked at the feedback, actually 80% of the passengers gave me 5-star. But for the first week, my rating is 4.4. The rate increased to 4.6 until yesterday light after hard working. But immediately dropped to 4.3 after yesterday's driving in about 20 rides. And today I was permanently deactivated. It looks I should not pick up every passenger, especially the blacks, and the Lyft completely never protect drivers. I made feedback on every single ride and I only received comfort messages from them. It is a shameless company for sure.


You must have gotten a lot of ABF. That will guarantee your rating takes a big hit! That's a hard lesson to learn.



HotUberMess said:


> White female drivers get high ratings, news at 11


And the good looking ones get tips too! LOL.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> You must have gotten a lot of ABF. That will guarantee your rating takes a big hit! That's a hard lesson to learn.
> 
> And the good looking ones get tips too! LOL.


I know, I depend on it. LOL


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

No Lyft! said:


> I only drove Lyft for 2 weeks. I lived in Harrison, NJ. So most of the passengers are blacks from Newark. To get additional bonus, I almost never rejected a calling and my acceptance rate is 94% and 91% for each week. I did 136 and 132 rides, respectively. You know people living in Newark are poor. Some of them are extremely picky and unfriendly. I really tried my best but unable to make them happy. Probably their life is unhappy and cannot be happy. I looked at the feedback, actually 80% of the passengers gave me 5-star. But for the first week, my rating is 4.4. The rate increased to 4.6 until yesterday light after hard working. But immediately dropped to 4.3 after yesterday's driving in about 20 rides. And today I was permanently deactivated. It looks I should not pick up every passenger, especially the blacks, and the Lyft completely never protect drivers. I made feedback on every single ride and I only received comfort messages from them. It is a shameless company for sure.


Post Lyft messages saying you are deactivated


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Erika G. said:


> And living in Harrison and calling Newark poor is the pot calling the kettle black.


I've had big problems with these black kettles. They heat water too hot and burn my tongue! It really sucks there are such evil kettles out there. Speaking of which, I really dislike the black keys on my piano, too. It's their fault I can't play Mozart.

Op. You play the ratings game to protect yourself or get played. You took these trips and repeatedly didn't cancel when the situation screamed to do so. It's like that food plate is so hot, but I can't stop grabbing it because I'm hungry.


----------



## Dr. Jim Sadler (Dec 13, 2016)

NJAudiDriver said:


> Very helpful hint. Turn Lyft totally off when you are close to the ghetto and do Uber only. Believe me, this simple step will improve your life dramatically. At least it has for me. Ghetto Lyft pax are the absolute worst! Shit rides, stops out the ass and they expect you to wait for them to go buy whatever, rude and arrogant, never a tip. I totally refuse to do Lyft when I'm in an area that is questionable.
> 
> Uber passengers are much better vs Lyft in my experience unless you are in at least a middle class area and up then it's about the same. Never accept line request as well. Many more professionals and educated individuals use Uber over Lyft. Especially in NJ. I attribute this to lack of education and racism as I treat everyone with the same respect and customer sevice. Being a white guy with a nice car triggers that negative reaction I can only guess. Really is a shame.


Tell your pax you identify as a lesbian Black woman when they step into your car. Funny thing is, your rating might go up.


----------



## gw03081958 (Jun 28, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Are you the driver with the Confederate Flag stickers plastered all over your car windows?


 I think any honest person not playing the PC game would say black Americans especially in the city are hard to please, on average many have a huge chip on their shoulders towards white people and any race, they don't treat each other very good either, the truth is the truth.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

gw03081958 said:


> I think any honest person not playing the PC game would say black Americans especially in the city are hard to please, on average many have a huge chip on their shoulders towards white people and any race, they don't treat each other very good either, the truth is the truth.


Here! Here! Someone that just tells it like it is!


----------



## Jayjay9317 (Nov 22, 2017)

Rick N. said:


> Maybe they felt like this with you:
> View attachment 213500


Yea right. You think They are mad cause Asian drivers make money in hood like Asian store owner. Its got to be all black drivers in hood to you? You must be a small mind old racist pop. Im an Asian used to live in hood in NE DC and still hang out there. I live in a good neighborhood in VA, but love hood life. It doesn't matter what color you are, it matters who you are anywhere you go.



gw03081958 said:


> I think any honest person not playing the PC game would say black Americans especially in the city are hard to please, on average many have a huge chip on their shoulders towards white people and any race, they don't treat each other very good either, the truth is the truth.


Black, white , yellow why do you care so much? You are not better than anybody. You are proud of your color, good for you. You drive uber, minimum low skilled work. Some pax look down on you and some people appreciate what you are doing regardless of your color.


----------



## RealRain (Nov 30, 2017)

unPat said:


> Not all ghettos are equal. Newark is nothing. Come work in our hoods or maybe in Baltimore and Atlanta and you will know the difference.


I do the hood in Atlanta and have always had good luck - there have been some shady side streets, but nothing I can't handle....if anything goes south I would just spray 'em with Ozium


----------



## Jayjay9317 (Nov 22, 2017)

RealRain said:


> I do the hood in Atlanta and have always had good luck - there have been some shady side streets, but nothing I can't handle....if anything goes south I would just spray 'em with Ozium


NE DC. Pretty tough. People told me baltimore is much worse, but I rarely go there.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Jayjay9317 said:


> I'm an asian and never had problem with black people or other race. You should look at yourself before you blame riders. By the way, are you white?


Yeah, and I'm an Eskimo, too .............LOL . Nice try, anyways .


----------



## Jayjay9317 (Nov 22, 2017)

moJohoJo said:


> Yeah, and I'm an Eskimo, too .............LOL . Nice try, anyways .


I have never seen Eskimo. Is Eskimo a native American?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Eskimo vagina is really cold I hear


----------



## Mr Jinx (Jan 20, 2018)

No Lyft! said:


> I only drove Lyft for 2 weeks. I lived in Harrison, NJ. So most of the passengers are blacks from Newark. To get additional bonus, I almost never rejected a calling and my acceptance rate is 94% and 91% for each week. I did 136 and 132 rides, respectively. You know people living in Newark are poor. Some of them are extremely picky and unfriendly. I really tried my best but unable to make them happy. Probably their life is unhappy and cannot be happy. I looked at the feedback, actually 80% of the passengers gave me 5-star. But for the first week, my rating is 4.4. The rate increased to 4.6 until yesterday light after hard working. But immediately dropped to 4.3 after yesterday's driving in about 20 rides. And today I was permanently deactivated. It looks I should not pick up every passenger, especially the blacks, and the Lyft completely never protect drivers. I made feedback on every single ride and I only received comfort messages from them. It is a shameless company for sure.


I find the sterotypes are don't live up to the hype. I have had very pleasant Black passengers of all ages that even leave a tip. I have had uppy Gold Coast whites that are plain A-holes. It is all over the spectrum.

l personally don't believe any of the sterotypes live up to reality.

If your rating was that low, honestly it was you. Most pax only care that you get them from point A to Z without getting lost.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

No Lyft! said:


> I also made some friends with the black people.


Thats how every bigot starts a racist tirade...



No Lyft! said:


> There are good black people


This is how bigots justify racism


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Uberchampion said:


> Thats how every bigot starts a racist tirade...
> 
> This is how bigots justify racism


Why are you being so racist


----------



## roderickny (Nov 4, 2015)

No Lyft! said:


> I only drove Lyft for 2 weeks. I lived in Harrison, NJ. So most of the passengers are blacks from Newark. To get additional bonus, I almost never rejected a calling and my acceptance rate is 94% and 91% for each week. I did 136 and 132 rides, respectively. You know people living in Newark are poor. Some of them are extremely picky and unfriendly. I really tried my best but unable to make them happy. Probably their life is unhappy and cannot be happy. I looked at the feedback, actually 80% of the passengers gave me 5-star. But for the first week, my rating is 4.4. The rate increased to 4.6 until yesterday light after hard working. But immediately dropped to 4.3 after yesterday's driving in about 20 rides. And today I was permanently deactivated. It looks I should not pick up every passenger, especially the blacks, and the Lyft completely never protect drivers. I made feedback on every single ride and I only received comfort messages from them. It is a shameless company for sure.


As a black man this is very offensive to me to say "the blacks" should not be picked up. I drive in ghetto areas as well as rich areas and I find that the same entitled attitude from both sides. As a driver I encountered Asian, Indian, white, Hispanic, and black A Holes all the time it's not about race. It's hard to sympathize with someone like you coming from this very racist perspective. I'm glad you were deactivated since this will make one less racist driver able to access the platform.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

Unfortunately, driving for Lyft in NJ is a very different experience from driving Lyft in other parts of the USA. Lyft entered the NJ marketplace two and a half years ago and gained market share by catering to passengers who are the cheapest of the cheap and who don't want to use Uber or who have been kicked off Uber due to abusive conduct. In other parts of the USA Lyft was more established and has a better quality of passenger and is more of a dominant player versus Uber.

65% of all Lyft NJ rides are Lyftline rides and 80% of those Lyftline rides end in inner city, high crime, drug infested neighborhoods. Our 40 member NJ based driver community have completed over 60,000 Lyft rides collectively in NYC and NJ. So, we have statistics to back up what we experience. We only drive Lyft as an infrequent adjunct to Uber as it has been impossible to make money and maintain our basic dignity and self respect by permitting Lyft passengers into our cars. As Lyft has decreased prices in NJ and pushed more Lyft line rides the quality of their passengers has dramatically fallen. Lyft encourages passengers to behave like animals in our cars and to misuse the rating systems to get revenge on drivers who object to passenger conduct or who refuse to accept minors, babies without car seats or to tolerate the endless requests to wait for Lyft passengers to go shopping or to fast food joints.

Our driver group do not accept ride requests from Uber and never on Lyft in Newark (with the exception of Harrison and Ironbound), Elizabeth, Paterson, Irvington, Orange and the Greenville section of Jersey City. If a passenger requests a ride into these neighborhoods we typically cancel those rides or if we do them we do not accept any additional fares. We do not discriminate against any passenger based on race, gender, or religion. But, we pro actively discriminate based on neighborhood that we pick up passengers in.


----------



## NJAudiDriver (Oct 16, 2017)

Damn right ride share risk. Excellent post. You described our NJ situation to a T. I feel like I'm part of your group but I had to learn the hard way. Uber keeps me bouncing from ping to ping most of the time now anyway. Most of the time I don't even turn Lyft on.


----------



## BrickCityGrl (Nov 28, 2016)

Erika G. said:


> There's nothing correct about stereotypes. He said "people who live in Newark are poor". Not all are. Are some? Yes. Are there poor people in "rich" NJ towns? You bet.
> 
> And living in Harrison and calling Newark poor is the pot calling the kettle black. Sure Harrison has some fancy new high rise apartments but it's still not a high median income town.


I was just about to say this, Harrison isn't exactly Beverly Hills compared to Newark lol


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

BrickCityGrl said:


> I was just about to say this, Harrison isn't exactly Beverly Hills compared to Newark lol


There is a world of difference between Harrison and Ironbound residents and those in the rest of Newark.


----------



## BrickCityGrl (Nov 28, 2016)

How does Lyft encourage bad behavior? If you don't wanna drive in the hood then stay out of the hood! You have to be driving around that area to get requests...I keep seeing the same complaints from drivers in the Newark and surrounding areas, black people this, ghetto that...but when you go online and see how busy it is out there you just can't stay away. Have I had crappy passengers in and around Newark? yes, but I also get hard working, respectful people who need to get around just like everyone else. Either stop being a glutton for punishment and go back to the suburbs, get another job or suck it up buttercup.

Signed,
One of "the blacks"



Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> There is a world of difference between Harrison and Ironbound residents and those in the rest of Newark.


What's that difference? Not as many black people? I worked in a medical office in the Ironbound section a few years ago and they are low income and on Medicaid just the same.



149529 said:


> People accusing people of racism are usually more racist simply because they don't take time to see the whole picture. His Asian and doesn't know English very good by his sentences and he explaining best he can. If he was racist, why wouldn't he just cancel on the colors he don't like. Lyft shows picture of them on ping.


There isn't always a picture of the passenger, and if he isn't racist why did he make it a point to keep saying all of his issues are with "the blacks?"


----------



## NJAudiDriver (Oct 16, 2017)

I honestly don't think the op is actually racist but more expressing his experience with low income areas. Clearly he would of refused picking up those who he disliked if he was actually acting on this behavior. The reality of the situation is not rooted in race but in education / income. If anything, avoiding poor and drug infested areas makes you a classist not a racist. These poor and run down areas in Newark are mainly populated by blacks or African Americans if you prefer but this is not the real issue.

There are plenty of areas that have poor white people. South Jersey trailer parks for example I am sure have the same traits. There are some areas that have low income Spanish and Indian. They often have their own traits that are not particularly liked. So instead of being so hyper sensitive why not realize the root of the issue and stop with the bleeding heart BS. The real issue is lack of education and hence life skills and really has nothing to do with race.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

BrickCityGrl said:


> How does Lyft encourage bad behavior? If you don't wanna drive in the hood then stay out of the hood! You have to be driving around that area to get requests...I keep seeing the same complaints from drivers in the Newark and surrounding areas, black people this, ghetto that...but when you go online and see how busy it is out there you just can't stay away. Have I had crappy passengers in and around Newark? yes, but I also get hard working, respectful people who need to get around just like everyone else. Either stop being a glutton for punishment and go back to the suburbs, get another job or suck it up buttercup.
> 
> Signed,
> One of "the blacks"
> ...


----------



## BrickCityGrl (Nov 28, 2016)

Join the marketplace to read more racist remarks about people in urban areas? No thanks I'll pass


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

I think what many drivers forget is that we are running a business not providing a social service. Your number one objective is to maximize your income from your time on the road while protecting your business' two most important assets - the driver and the car. You are not driving because of your love of humanity or because you have nothing better to do on a Saturday night. Anything that presents an unacceptable risk to the drivers life and well being and the safety and condition of his car must be addressed in an unemotional way. Our driver group chooses risk avoidance as much as possible and based on our considerable experience. That means no pick ups in high crime neighborhoods, no minors, no babies without car seats, no overloading of cars, no pax rated less than 4.5, no pool or line rides, no Uber VIPs and no requests beyond 7 minutes. It works for us.


----------



## BrickCityGrl (Nov 28, 2016)

That's nice, but I don't drive Saturday nights that's when I party, this is just a side hustle for me I do it every once in a while. You can pick up a nutcase anywhere, not just high crime areas.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Post Lyft messages saying you are deactivated


I was deactivated yesterday after 3k rides in three years. I got angry because every time somebody leaves a mess in my car support jerks me off and tells me too bad.So I contacted @asklyft on twitter and told them how I felt!no big deal its not my only gig or job and I had enough.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

No Lyft! said:


> Just to share some examples to you guys. Again I am not a racist even now. There are good black people. But the possibility to meet an unfriendly passenger in Newark is extremely high.
> 1. The first of my ride. I have to pick up two females in a one-way street. They did not come out in time so I had no choice but move on for 50m to park aside in order not to block the road. Also it was a night club, many intoxicated people were shouting at me and made me feel dangerous. After that, I explained the reason to the passengers and even expressed my apology but still useless. They said they should be charged free ...
> 2. Two drunk females were in my car in the night. They set one of their address as the destination and wanted me to drive another 3.3 miles, 12 mins to drive the other one home for free, which I rejected. In the feedback, I saw the comment saying I refused to send them to the destination.
> 3. A male passenger was extremely picky on the routine. I always followed the google map, which is on fastest time mode. He wanted to use his own routine. That is acceptable. But he wanted to shift lanes on the highway from the most left lanes to an exit in just three seconds, which was impossible and dangerous. He should have told me much earlier. But he ascribed all the fault to me and kept complaining during the rest of the trip saying , oh man, oh god... I stayed silent after that but in my heart, I just wanted to drop off him immediately.
> ...


1) No one "makes you" do a U-turn; YOU are in control, YOUR CAR is your earnings device, YOU make the decisions about safe driving. Don't let anyone pressure you into doing anything illegal.

2) GET A DASHCAM! All of the listed issues can be proven to be in your favor if you have video. It would also prevent many of these issues from occurring in the first place - people tend to behave more appropriately when they know they're being videoed.

3) Send pictures to Lyft for cleaning fees if people eat in your car and make a mess. Better yet, don't let people eat in your car

4) were all of the children you mentioned in car seats? You cannot transport children under 5-6 (or under 65 lbs on average- it varies by state) without car seats, so many of the rides above should not have happened if the parent didn't provide car seats. Automatically cancel any ride if a parent doesn't have a car seat for the necessary children.

To summarize, buy a dashcam ASAP. 90% of the issues you bring up would be solved with proof that pax were lying. Stop letting people tell you what to do while in your car - you need to take control and refuse to be a pushover who will do whatever pax want. You can easily say "I'm sorry that's illegal and I can't afford a $400 ticket. I need to follow driving laws while transporting passengers. (Remember, you HAVE VIDEO in case pax tries lying to Lyft or Uber)

Also, stop accepting ride requests from pax rated under 4.7 or 4.8. That will keep most of the trash out of your car to begin with. Maybe try some other neighborhoods and stick to high-rated pax. Keep your car clean, no smoke or bad smells. Drive safely and smoothly and stay calm and cool always, even if inside your head you want to explode. Keep your GPS on MUTE - don't have any volume on the directions- just glance at your phone screen occasionally to follow the map. Pax don't like the GPS spitting out directions every 30-40 seconds, it can get really obnoxious after a few minutes. Be friendly and take social cues from riders - if they want to chat, chat. If they are eyes to phone, no interaction, stay quiet and chill out.

There's a lot to learn but it just takes practice and time. Be patient and let everything roll off your back. These fools are cheap and generally you will never see them again. Don't let them ruin every day you drive.


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

I agree with Jules on most of what she says. But I keep my phone obnoxiously loud. My car, my rules. I still am solid at 4.93. Regarding going to Newark, nope and am doing well.


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

The more black people I pick up. The lower my rating gets. Of course not all of them, some are very polite and thankful to have a clean car and safe ride home. But most of them rate poorly with no explanation given. Also plenty of wanting to pick up drugs.


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

rman954 said:


> The more black people I pick up. The lower my rating gets. Of course not all of them, some are very polite and thankful to have a clean car and safe ride home. But most of them rate poorly with no explanation given. Also plenty of wanting to pick up drugs.


Same thing with the Mexicans. We are practically giving them a free ride and they are pissed that they have to pay anything.


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

Pinapple Man said:


> Same thing with the Mexicans. We are practically giving them a free ride and they are pissed that they have to pay anything.


Really depends. I'd say for me it's 50/50 split between that or very gracious and polite with a cash tip. Humble and kind people come in many forms.


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

rman954 said:


> Really depends. I'd say for me it's 50/50 split between that or very gracious and polite with a cash tip. Humble and kind people come in many forms.


Have not picked up as much trash in a week and a half, driver rating back to 4.9.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Pinapple Man said:


> Same thing with the Mexicans. We are practically giving them a free ride and they are pissed that they have to pay anything.


Latinos tip a ton... or would, if you weren't so busy sending death glares at em.

Btw I'm pretty sure I ***look*** far more ******* and potential hater than you, so it really IS all about you glaring all nasty


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

No Lyft! said:


> I only drove Lyft for 2 weeks. I lived in Harrison, NJ. So most of the passengers are blacks from Newark. To get additional bonus, I almost never rejected a calling and my acceptance rate is 94% and 91% for each week. I did 136 and 132 rides, respectively. You know people living in Newark are poor. Some of them are extremely picky and unfriendly. I really tried my best but unable to make them happy. Probably their life is unhappy and cannot be happy. I looked at the feedback, actually 80% of the passengers gave me 5-star. But for the first week, my rating is 4.4. The rate increased to 4.6 until yesterday light after hard working. But immediately dropped to 4.3 after yesterday's driving in about 20 rides. And today I was permanently deactivated. It looks I should not pick up every passenger, especially the blacks, and the Lyft completely never protect drivers. I made feedback on every single ride and I only received comfort messages from them. It is a shameless company for sure.


oh honey. I wish I could have gotten to you sooner.










This is totally typical for the poor parts of town, not just "the blacks" as you put it. Apparently, the scam is to either incite your driver to do something or say something, or just mystery rate them with false accusations. Why? Because, literally, this trash wants a refund for the $5.

Happened to me, I had some slimy scum of the earth from the inner city late one night, accuse ME, of ALL PEOPLE, of driving HIGH, and reported this to LYFT. Lyft deactivated me pending an "INVESTIGATION"

Well, I marched my little tooshie down to the office to resolve the matter, of course, not before that sewer rat RUINED MY weekly minimum bonus I had been planning all week with short little trips.

LESSON: Lyft doesn't give a shit about you, and will take the passengers side, because, WHY would passenger make shit up?! That actually is when I created this account, and sat here all weekend trolling my heart out. Didn't drive again until I got myself a proper dashcam.










YOU PEOPLE think it won't happen to you, UNTIL IT DOES. So other people take my advice and get a dashcam!

Is there an office nearby you can go to. Are your other ratings good?


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> Most of those people are jealous that you actually are trying to work. You're not using the excuse that somebody's keeping you down. There really isn't anything you can do about those issues if you continue to drive at that time and in those areas.


1. They didn't come out in time. The best course of action here would have been to cancel the ride as a no show. They wouldn't have been able to rate you, and you would have collected the no show fee.

2. They wanted you to drop off the closest destination, also the destination set in the app then they wanted you to drive on to drop off pax number two. The best course of action was to not start the ride until they added the second destination in the app, and when they tell you it doesn't work tell them you can drive the farthest route pax to their destination first, and then reroute to the actual destination. At the completion of the ride send a note to Lyft support telling them exactly what happened and that the pax agreed to it. One star this rider for trying to scam a free ride for their fellow pax.

3. When you take a pax that insists on you not using the gps app of your choice make sure you make them agree to becoming your navigator up front, and that includes giving you instructions far enough in advance to make the direction changes necessary. Most pax will agree to this without issue, and again when they inevitably miss a turn, or an off ramp they know it's their fault not yours. At the conclusion of the ride make sure you send a note to Lyft support noting that the pax was an AGGRESSIVE back seat navigator who insisted you not use the lyft app for gps instructions, and was late with guidance and expected you to break the law to correct for his late instructions. The pax was angry at my non-compliance with his instructions to break the law and I feared that anything I said might make this rider violent. Make sure you one star that rider.

4. She requested an illegal u-turn and YOU gave her that illegal u-turn. You should not have done that. When she complained about where you pulled over tell her in no uncertain terms you will not break the law, or impede traffic illegally. Feel free to give her a fake apology if you like. When she attempted to leave without all of the bags you should have told her she had to remove all of them or you would have to extend the ride until all of the bags were removed or put the bags on the side of the road. Send a note to lyft support letting them know she demanded you perform illegal driving maneuvers for her convenience.

4.5 The second the second pax texted asking why you did not move the best course of action would have been to cancel that ride immediately. Nothing good comes from a text like that.

5. High school student enough said. Cancel the ride send customer service a note stating underage unaccompanied rider.

6. Send message to lyft support requesting they review the gps data for the ride and note there was no highway segment for the ride, and request they remove the negative rating from your account and request they modify the rating you gave that pax from whatever it was to a 1 star.

7. The best course of action here would have been to end the ride not mention it to the pax take pictures submit for a clean-up fee and rate 1 star. You unnecessarily pissed that father off. You may as well have demanded he give you a negative rating.

There's probably nothing you can do for lyft right now, but keep these in mind for Uber. You should really try to be more selective in the rides you accept. Nothing lower than 4.7, nothing that distance to location indicates it will pull you from the lucrative area you're currently in.



RideShareJUNKIE said:


> Dont get so stuck on the words and try to understand what he is actually trying to say.


But that's just it his words convey his mode of thinking, for example when he says some black people are ok what he's inadvertently admitting about his thought processes about black people is that he thinks most aren't. If he's thinking that, and again his choice of words clearly indicate that he is, then what is he inadvertently conveying to black riders during the course of their rides? Maybe that's why he's getting down rated so harshly routinely.

I'm not saying the op is racist, I simply don't know enough about him to make that kind of judgement, but when you make statements like "the blacks" we do seem to be dealing with someone with some issues towards black people.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Adieu said:


> Latinos tip a ton... or would, if you weren't so busy sending death glares at em.


maybe those aren't death glares... Latino's can be uber hot....



rman954 said:


> The more black people I pick up. The lower my rating gets. Of course not all of them, some are very polite and thankful to have a clean car and safe ride home. But most of them rate poorly with no explanation given. Also plenty of wanting to pick up drugs.


Now how do you know that...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> maybe those aren't death glares... Latino's can be uber hot....


That guy's an out-of-the-closet racist... though I guess quite a few of em have some rather contradictory fetishes


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Erika G. said:


> I live in Newark and the majority of my rides are here and in the surrounding areas. I'm white. I'm female. My rating is 4.9.
> 
> You're doing something wrong and my guess would be this behind the screen attitude and racism spills over into your real life personality.
> 
> And we're not all poor. You really suck with your stereotypes.


Fancy that. A white girl that gets good ratings from black men.
Shocker!


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Latinos tip a ton... or would, if you weren't so busy sending death glares at em.
> 
> Btw I'm pretty sure I ***look*** far more ******* and potential hater than you, so it really IS all about you glaring all nasty


No problem with working class, tacked down gang bangers I watch and ready for anything.


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Rideshare can make a tolerant person quite racist.
> 
> Info 100%


Perhaps against the human race.

But after talking to a lot of you here, I can't figure out why I seem to get all the best passengers.


----------



## UberPal (Feb 2, 2015)

You probably left some Job applications on the back seat, lol hahahahaha I couldn't help it lol hahahahahaha. It all depends which black folks you pick up, I had some very good rides with good tips but they were all professional airport pickups then I had the black female white hating racist passenger and my rating went down immediately for no reason even though I was extremely nice knowing I was driving a black disgruntle woman. You have to profile in this job if you want to survive. My advice is let the black drivers deal with their own in the hood.


----------



## UberPal (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

Keep your doors locked. I mistakenly left mine unlocked Thursday night and two girls anchored. They wanted me to XL them for X rates. I told them it ain't happening. The girls were trying to force the issue, but one of the guys deescalated. Thankfully they weren't "the blacks".


----------



## Canteev (Dec 13, 2016)

There is no doubt that Lyft is a magnet for bad passengers, and a lot of them,at least from my area, tend to be from sketchy neighborhoods. I've done 70 rides on Lyft, and my rating is awful. Of my bad experiences, half of them have been from picking up ghetto passengers who make the trips very uncomfortable--I had one girl get mad while I was trying to find a car rental place at an airport with no exact address was given; it seems that a warrant was out for the arrest of her friend, who was also in the car, the guy whose name the account was under.

Then, there is a second group that is mostly Caucasian. A lot these passengers tend to be very entitled. They seem to think Lyft is some kind of a luxury service. I've been reported for unfriendliness by a guy whom I told that stops aren't meant to be for more than 2-3 minutes, so he couldn't spend ten minutes at WAWA--he reported me for being very rude. I've also been reported for unfriendliness because I kept to myself for the whole trip, as if I'm supposed to go out of my way to engage passengers in conversation.

Given that I have a 4.85 average on Uber and have only had 4-5 bad experiences on over 1300 trips, I can only come up with the conclusion that Lyft attracts the worst of the worst. I behave the same on both platform, yet my ratings are on the opposite end of the spectrums--I account for the difference in volume of trips.

On a side note, Lyft is still useful. I've increased my income by at least 20% from this time of last year by driving with Lyft. Of the good passengers, over half of them tip. Not only that, Lyft is a lot more generous with PT than Uber is with surge.


----------



## 10G (Jul 21, 2015)

I agree lyft rider are the worst. My Uber rating is 4.91 with only 16 4star rating over the past 6 month. Lyft is 4.6 and I already gotten 21 4star or lower in the past 2 month alone. And I do more uber rides too and treat both rider the same. So it's the dumbass lyft rider.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Adieu said:


> That guy's an out-of-the-closet racist...


yah i noticed that... decided not to take the low hanging fruit


----------



## Quatro40 (Jul 29, 2016)

Your problem is that you don't wear deodorant, nobody wants to smell armpits on any trip.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Jayjay9317 said:


> Black, white, yellow, we are all same inside. I'm yellow.


Not the same . Races are all different just like breeds of dogs . Compare a pit bull to a miniture poodle or a German Shepard to a cocker spaniel . All different and i wouldn't pick up a pit bull because I'd be afraid of getting my head ripped off .


----------



## KC_Ride (Mar 3, 2017)

Woman always get good rating , I'm sorry I'm not being biased it's the world!



HotUberMess said:


> White female drivers get high ratings, news at 11


Yea I agree s with you.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

moJohoJo said:


> Not the same . Races are all different just like breeds of dogs . Compare a pit bull to a miniture poodle or a German Shepard to a cocker spaniel . All different and i wouldn't pick up a pit bull because I'd be afraid of getting my head ripped off .


You think black people are the equivalent of pit bulls, got it.

By the way there's only one race; the human race.

https://www.nbcnews.com/video/anti-...-s-only-one-race-the-human-race-1058048579664


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Erika G. said:


> I live in Newark and the majority of my rides are here and in the surrounding areas. I'm white. I'm female. My rating is 4.9.
> 
> You're doing something wrong and my guess would be this behind the screen attitude and racism spills over into your real life personality.
> 
> And we're not all poor. You really suck with your stereotypes.


Lets be honest here. An atttactive white woman such as yourself, naturaly garners better ratings, and you know it!


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Lets be homest here. An atttactive white woman such as yourself, naturaly garners better ratings, and you know it!


Shoot your shot


----------



## Lpcrooks (Dec 2, 2017)

A disproportionately high percentage of black lyft pax don't understand that it is bad etiquette to eat in someone's car without asking first. 

I don't make a fuss, I just give a one star.

I made the mistake of picking up a new passenger and regretted it when she and her two Sons ate McDonald's in my car and got salt everywhere.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> You think black people are the equivalent of pit bulls, got it.
> 
> By the way there's only one race; the human race.
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/video/anti-...-s-only-one-race-the-human-race-1058048579664


What about redheads and **** sapiens neanderthalensis???


----------

